# Rocky Mountain Equipe... what year?



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Hoping some of you vintage aficionados can tell me the year of this bike. And what would the tubeset be made of? I have the opportunity to purchase this. It is in good stock condition with DX components, Wolber wheels and sports the monostay rear frame. The person selling is asking $400.00. Is this a reasonable price to pay, or too much $ ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Same tubeset as the Blizzards, Tange Prestige Concept chromoly. Essentially the Equipe was a blizzard without the syncros and XT parts. As to the year? 90 thru 92 range.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

1990 Equipe. Here's a link to the picture from the catalogue.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Rocky_Mountain/1990.pdf


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info. BTW... I broke down and bought it - $350.00cdn. It's in decent condition with no dents and has had the stock thumb shifters upgraded to the XT model. But I'm wondering if serial # has anything to do with "year", because (91) appears in the body of the numbers. Not only that but the rear drop outs (Ritchey) are solid, the 90 had cut outs. And the cable stays are on the left side of the frame, not the top as in 1990. So perhaps it's a 1991 ?


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

My guess is that it would be a 1991 or 92. The cable routing is exactly like my 92 Blizzard. The serial numbers did not reflect the year they were made. Post some better pictures when get it cleaned up. It looks pretty sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah, bikes like this bring back memories of the first years I started to ride. Never had the $ to buy one like this, but it and the Blizzard were likely my two pin-ups on my wall in Grade11. 

Like a baby boomer at Barret-Jackson auction, I get all misty for these older Rockies. This Equipe had one issue - the cable guide was mounted on headtube, not on the top tube where it needs to be. The result is you're constant kinking the housing where it meets the braze-on. Rocky fixed it in later years. Also, they had some issues with that neon paint fading on the Hammer and Equipe. 

I ride 1990 Fusion (navy/light blue) S/S converted w/Singleator as my daily commuter. Great bikes these old steel Rockies are. 

I'm still looking for 91/92 Blizzards (19.5") to fulfil my boyhood dreambike quest.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

top_ring said:


> Hoping some of you vintage aficionados can tell me the year of this bike. And what would the tubeset be made of? I have the opportunity to purchase this. It is in good stock condition with DX components, Wolber wheels and sports the monostay rear frame. The person selling is asking $400.00. Is this a reasonable price to pay, or too much $ ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


$400 (USD?) seems a bit high to me for full DX (even w/ XT shifters) and all the stock cockpit bits (stem, handlebars, seat, seatpost) which don't seem that great.

Just my $.02 though.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Considering there's a Cirrus on ebay canada right now with better parts, a lot more rarity, and less money presently.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rocky-Mountain-C...8QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

